# Basic tips for a beginner field shooter??????



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Small arrows. I shoot GT-22's for 3D and field. That arrow is really to big for field, but it does good for our local shoots.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

any sized arrow will work. it's just when you have to squeeze 4 fat arrows into the ~2" 5ring at the 10-30yd distances they'll work against you.

a good set of marks BEFORE you go. a bow set-up and ready to go BEFORE you go and eat your wheaties. if you dont have any archery stamina, you'll find that out REAL quick.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Take what you have and go shoot a round before you invest too much time or money in making changes. You'll learn real quick which parts of your current setup you can live with and where you'll want to focus your attention.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

have excellent sight marks, and shoot each arrow as though it will be for the win...


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

bownrut09 said:


> Im interested in shooting field, i shoot alot of 3d and spots, is there any equipment change needed? a level?....any tips are appreciated. thanks


Come to Tri County on friday evenings. Traci and I there every friday evening, Pibb and Iluvatar are there about every other friday evening. Biggest thing to do is shoot the format and learn from there. The maximas you shoot for indoors in January will find the 5ring just fine.

Marc


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

McCann said:


> Come to Tri County on friday evenings. Traci and I there every friday evening, Pibb and Iluvatar are there about every other friday evening. Biggest thing to do is shoot the format and learn from there. The maximas you shoot for indoors in January will find the 5ring just fine.
> 
> Marc


Yeah, pibb invited me to try it out. I'm now shooting GT 22's...hopefully it aint windy! lol....dang u remember my maxima's from way back then? lol good memory.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

My opinion. Alot of guys rely solely on sites like ontarget and such. I use them as a guide and then by the time mid season comes I have each yardage tweaked for how I personally hold at varying distance/face sizes.

On target gave me super hot 50 yard field marks. Well I shot in the 45 hunter, the 50 field and the 60 hunter and then used a collage of marks to gimme a more accurate chart.

Other then that....practice your fans, and learn to glass the target before you shoot to see a pattern. If the other 3 guys in your group are shooting to one sider or the other, take notice. Dont shoot out there with them!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

The best advice is to have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

bownrut09 said:


> Yeah, pibb invited me to try it out. I'm now shooting GT 22's...hopefully it aint windy! lol....dang u remember my maxima's from way back then? lol good memory.


don't worry about the you need this and you need that stuff. Come on out and shoot the format. If you get to know the format then you can make some decisions based on your personal knowledge. 


And on the GT 22's.... 


FEAR NOT!!!!!!!!

I shot last week with Pibb, Tracy and Jeff with GT30X on a not even half way set up bow. I was guessing which pin to use after the 40 yard pin. 
The folage at Tri County will nock down the wind real quick. the 80WU, on the Red Range, is the only target exposed to the wind. The White Range is all but totally protected and the Blue Range.... well they other guys won't shoot the blue range cause it ain't marked any more. 

cowards?....ninnies?.... and the worst thing you can call 'em..... city boys!

sooner or later we will shoot the unknown yardage field round!

Marc


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

when you register, just tell them you're new at this and they will most likely group you with someone that knows the ropes.


i know this isnt the answer you're seeking to the tons of questions you have.

there are so many aspects of field that can be asked and answered, but to truly get the answers you want, you just need to go to a shoot with the gear you have, an open mind, a willingness to learn and experience it.

DO NOT worry about your score. it's a new game and new rules. just go play to have fun and learn.

different archers perceive and interpret the same things differently. one may cut a yard, one may cut a half yard and while another will shoot it dead on. probably the most important equipment thing is to know your gear and how it performs.

experience is the only way to get the correct answers.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

so what's the format? how many arrows per target....just wanna make sure i bring enuff bullets...lol


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

4 arrows per target. You will shoot 15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,60,65,70,80 yards. There will be a couple of walk ups and Fans. The birdy target distance is 35,30,25,20 FEET. Its easy to drop a point on this target so shoot at these distances so you will know how to aim for it.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

bownrut09 said:


> so what's the format? how many arrows per target....just wanna make sure i bring enuff bullets...lol


28 targets and 4 arrows per target (112 total) Most targets have backstops and you will be able to find any lost arrows. But don't fret about loosing and arrow because that seldom happens. I carry about a dozen but I only shoot a select 4 on everything but the 15 yard target. This target I use wounded soldiers (Dented arrows) If you are using a fixed sight and a short stabilizer then you have certian rules that you need to follow but since this is your 1st shoot then don't worry about these rules. I am sure someone there will gladly tell you what you can and cannot use. Use this experience to just have fun and see how the other half lives. Please don't be afraid to talk to the ones that are in your group. Believe me they are gonna be fun and more importantly a wealth of knowledge. Have fun and remember we all started out just as you are and we all got better with time. My 1st time out was in the late 80's and i shot a 388 in BHFSL and I had 8 pins and I was outshot by a husband and wife Senior Barebow shooters and I was in my early 30's. What a shock to my ego. I thought that I was soo much better but boy was I wrong. So I got hooked and never looked back. Good luck and have a BLAST. Ed


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Be sure to ask a lot of questions when you are on the course, i.e. what target face to shoot top or bottom, walkups, fans etc. It can be overwelming at first but it will get easier in no time.


----------

